# Mikex's LG sciences NATA-D Log



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, well lucky old me got picked by the nice guys at LG Sciences to run a course of their new product NATADROL and let you guys follow the progress.

To save me typing out a huge post about the product, here's a link instead.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/lg-sciences/101051-ok-i-need-three-more-loggers-another-lg-sup.html

Basically, I'm going to be looking at the supp in a way nobody else has, not from a purely physique orientated perspective, but from a strength and general working capacity one. Although, any body recomp changes would be appreciated :whistling:

*The Tester*

27 year old me, totally natty.

6'4 tall 290-300lbs depending on the day circa 25%-30% bf

Strength focussed training based on Westside and fit in amongst a full time job and family.

Carido is generally spar3e. 20-30 mins post training, i enjoy AM stuff when i get myself out of bed. I will be reintroducing this in the next week or so so i expect to start coming down in weight. :thumbup1:

*PB's*

Current maxs are all RAW, thats belt and wrist wraps only.

Squat - 240kg. Below //

Deadlift - 270kg clean, 280kg hitched 290kg rack

Bench - 155kg raw, paused. 170kg 2 board press. 140kg close grip.

Other pbs

Clean - 90kg

Snatch - 80kg

strict bb press - 90kg

Max overhead - 110kg

SLDL - 150kg (5x5)

floor press - 142.5kg

Shirted 2 board press - 180kg

equipped squat - 250kg

If anybody would like to know anything about me or my training then please just ask. I have a training log up already and will be running in along side this one.

Thanks to Bigjim and all the others at LGSciences.com for picking me as a tester. :bounce: Cant wait to get started.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

O, Diet.

Right, my diet is generally as follows.

7am - 5eggs. multivit, Alcar, EP Oil tab. (occasionally WW toast) (Creatine when on it)

10am - 40g Plain whey with water. 40g Almonds

1pm - 200g chicken with salad leaves and 20mlEVOO

4pm - as above.

7pm - 200g Steak, 300g Broccoli, sweet spuds. 20ml EVOO

PWO id have a whey/dextrose.maltodextrin and L Leucine shake. and push evening meal back an hour or so. i also sometimes has a pre bed shake of just plain whey with milk. but to be honest, normally i dont.

3000 cals

300g protein

80g carbs

160g fats

People will look at that and go, Arrgh, not enough carbs. blah blah blah. I disagree. I dont function well on carbs, i get alof of energy from fats in the form of extra virgin olive oil and nuts. The diet also makes it very easy to switch to a keto diet when i want to cut a bit.

I'm not hugely anal about my diet, and i have to be flexible with it. If i feel im lacking either through the day or at the gym ill boost my clas/protein with whatever i can.

I also work in sales and have to entertain clients regularly, both during the day and at night. so the odd pub lunch and night on the town does happen.

For the purpose of the log ill be stating any major deviations from my diet. Training will be updated following every session.

God, the suspense is killing me, its like being a kid at Christmas again.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good old LG, ill be following with interest :thumbup1:

Nice PB's by the way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

cheers, im looking forward to them going up within the next few weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

jonb19 said:


> Good old LG, ill be following with interest :thumbup1:
> 
> *Nice PB's by the way*.


Not really for a 300lb guy

Good luck anyway mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Baz R said:


> Not really for a 300lb guy


Maybe so, but thats what they are. Dont claim to be super strong.



Baz R said:


> Good luck anyway mike


Cheers


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Baz R said:


> Not really for a 300lb guy


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Not really for a 300lb guy
> 
> Good luck anyway mike


Don't be so rude, a comment like that brings nothing to this thread:confused1:

I recon those lifts are pretty impressive due to the guys height and length of his levers.

Great stuff Mike i am sure you will enjoy the NATA-D!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't be so rude, a comment like that brings nothing to this thread:confused1:
> 
> I recon those lifts are pretty impressive due to the guys height and length of his levers.
> 
> Great stuff Mike i am sure you will enjoy the NATA-D!


X2 mate, another **** with absolutely no picture of themself in site and try to run around trying< to put everyone down :laugh:.

Anyway mike good luck mate, and good lifts :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers boys.

Dont worry about Baz, hes been bashing everyone on the site from what ive seen.

Will see what happens to my average lifts over the next few weeks eh?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

All the best with the log Mike


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

will be following. look forward to seeing how the natadrol will impact on strength


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be following mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

spot on, got the log, got some followers, just need the supps now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Baz R said:


> Not really for a 300lb guy
> 
> Good luck anyway mike


What a c*ntish, hateful comment. I hate tossers like you that make lame hurtful comments like that. Why don't you upload a video of yourself deadlifting 600lbs and squatting 500+ lbs. Thats right you can't because you are a hateful s.o.b that couldn't lift half what this guy can.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Can tell my training session didn't go brilliant today! Soz about that, all the best. Will be following!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Baz R said:


> Not really for a 300lb guy
> 
> Good luck anyway mike


What's with the negativity? They're good lifts and on the increase.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

will be following to see how your strength does  , good pbs mate! hopefully soon they will get even better  !


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Chill lads, hes entitled to his opinion. But thanks for the support anyway.

Ok, did some training last night. Not on Nata-D yet but thought id get this underway anyway so you can see what im doing during normal sessions.

All weights are KG's

Max Effort Squat day

Hip warm up stuff.

Squat

barxloads

70x5

120x3

150x1

170x1

190x1

200x2

210x1

220x1

170x3/3

210 was to gauge where my knees are at. (had a niggle in them both a couple of weeks ago) They felt strong. However on the 220 they did want to come in, which isnt good. form needs a bit of a tweek.

happy with that weight. Wasnt too hard, (9 out of 10)

Hypers

20 b/w

15kg plate x 15/12/6

10kg platex6

back/glutes/hams fried

Decline situps.

loads/loads/less/some

Dont seem to count situps. dont know why. probably because im crap at them and dont do enough.

some curls for the girls.

EZ bar, 35 kg ish, (just picked up what was there)

I only really curl to help with bicep tendon strength. Ive been hearing too many people blowing biceps when deadlifting recently and its got me paranoid. It is working though.

Cardio

30mins X trainer. 135bpm.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate, ace squting! On your hyper extensions where do you come up to on the back up movment? Till your bodys flat with your legs or a little bit higher?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Probably a little bit hyper extended (leaning back a bit) give my glutes/hams/lower back a good old squeeze at the top.

The hyper i use is a sh:ty 45degree one. but its better than nothing.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Kool mate, dont think ive ever seen a 45 degree one! Lol what they like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

like this










not ideal, but does the job.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

hey mike i didnt realise you were natty mate, them lifts are pretty solid for a natty tbf 

Sorry if i offended you before pal, no hard feelings


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

No probs Baz.

Takes more than someone telling me my lifts are average to offend me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

:bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:

Its arrived! Big thanks to Predator Nutrition for sending it out on behalf of LG.

Ill be starting in the morning i think. Or maybe at lunchtime :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Are you having a fcking laugh, me, hilly and JP have been waiting for about a month.

At least we know they aren't lying now:lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> What a c*ntish, hateful comment. I hate tossers like you that make lame hurtful comments like that. Why don't you upload a video of yourself deadlifting 600lbs and squatting 500+ lbs. Thats right you can't because you are a hateful s.o.b that couldn't lift half what this guy can.


dont worry about him mate his a bellend , i got negged by him the other day for stating i though argentina had a weak defense , got called a fat cnut for it an everything lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Is that with the Customs BS?

To be fair mate, customs can be a real cnut. Weve had stuff held onto for months before, and thats just a container full of bloody air conditioning equipment.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

oh an good luck mike , excellent lifts buddy , will be watching closely !


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Are you having a fcking laugh, me, hilly and JP have been waiting for about a month.
> 
> At least we know they aren't lying now:lol:


Lmfao.

How come theres 3x natadrol and 1x formadrol. Thought it was 2x natadrol and 1x formadrol.

Mine ain't arrived yet, maybe today lol?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Is that with the Customs BS?
> 
> To be fair mate, customs can be a real cnut. Weve had stuff held onto for months before, and thats just a container full of bloody air conditioning equipment.


Dunno mate, Jim said predator would be sending it now.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a dodgy @ss hyper thing mike lol the one in my gym is sitting at 90• lol woo! Well when you gona be taking it each day?



SK-XO said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> How come theres 3x natadrol and 1x formadrol. Thought it was 2x natadrol and 1x formadrol.
> 
> Mine ain't arrived yet, maybe today lol?


maybe mike has struck luck and they gave him 1 extra by accident! Lol


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

nah mate hes just took 1 out of the box, thats why it looks like there is 1 more lol.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Fk sake im blind like. :lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Does this effect hairloss ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww yeah lmao just noticed that myself!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Will be following. Looking to get some once i get paid


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

haha, yeah, just took one out the box.

Well, ive just taken first dose with lunch. 2 caps.

Starting on 4/day split over 2 meals. (probably breakfast and meal 4 - around 4oclock or meal 5 at around 7pm) unless any of the LG guys have a better idea?



Robbyg said:


> Does this effect hairloss ?


Dont know Robby. I suppose its a possibility. Havnt read anything either way.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Ive been reading a few reviews over on AM mate and it seems that natadrol improves body composition and helps fat loss rather than strength and muscle gains which i think will suit you very well Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, well as i say, any body recomp stuff is going to be welcomed with open arms.

But for the purposes of the experiment ill be looking into gains in strength and general working capacity. I will keep an eye on the mirror though.

Ruaidhri

I can lift more without straps than i can with lol, not a huge fan. I do use them. not for deads, but more for the assistance stuff, SLDL's, rows, even chins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, second day, 3rd dose no surprise i dont feel anything yet. I did wake up with horrendous cotton mouth this morning though. and had a great nights sleep.

Forgot to weight myself this AM, wil try and keep updated on that.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i am following this, good luck mate

im also glad this thread hasnt been turned into a bitching session like sk-xo's


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Got form said:


> i am following this, good luck mate
> 
> im also glad this thread hasnt been turned into a bitching session like sk-xo's


Cheers, And me too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Just a quick note for everyone following on how ill be doing my updates.

*Green* are Pb's. That could be weight, weight for reps or sets. anything ive never done before.

the (@#) are my rating of the lift based on the Perceived exertion scale

From Elite FTS



> If you're curious as to what RPE is, here's the scale that we use:
> 
> 10: Maximal, no reps left in the tank
> 
> ...


Generally i like to work in the 9-10 bracket for max effort lifts. 7s for dynamic lifts.

Ill also be including my weight (generally taken first thing in the morning, post pee) and resting heart rate. Which can be an indicator to over training.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Update 24-6-10

Ok, well, 3rd day. Feeling good. actually i feel pretty damn good. is it the NATA-D? possibly, possibly not.

Weight = 296lbs

resting HR = 70bpm

Training last night was Max Effort Bench. and was a short session due to the match etc.

Gay shoulder warm up stuff.

Bench

barxloads

70x5

90x3

110x1

120x1

130x1

140x2 @8/9

*145x2* (@10) balls to the wall on last rep

Never doubled 145 before so happy enough, was harder than it should have been. Arch wasnt right and bar path was a bit high.

BO Row

50x15

70x5

90x5

110x4/5/6

120x3/3/2

Tate press

26kg DB's x*10*/6/6

EZ bar skull crushers

30x12

40x10/5

X-trainer

20mins, 135BPM

Quick in and out session.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Like the green's, keep them coming.

The comments on how you 'feel' are just as important, thanks for that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

green is my favorite colour


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Johnb, no probs. ill try and keep you lot as informed as i can.

Im hungry toady. Maybe its because i burnt my toast this morn. but ive eaten a bit extra toady. Albeit a bag full of almonds and a lion bar :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like the NATA-D is HULKING you up:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good job on the workout, we'l know soon enough how good the stuff is  is there any weights you hope to be shifting by the end of the bottles ? as a goal set to see what the strength increase could be like ?

lmao liked that one con :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont really have any short term goals, however.

Deadlift and squats have been stagnant for a few weeks. Id be expecting some increase in them soon anyway, will see how NATA-D effects this.

Bench has shot up recently, so to be honest, i wouldn't normally expect anything for the next few weeks with my bench. Itll be a good experiment to see if i can continue to gain on my bench with NATA-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

update 25-6-10

Weight - 296lbs

Resting HR = 65Bpm

Good nights sleep last night. Felt wide awake this morning, which has been odd for me recently. Up before the alarm went off is a good sign. especially if i want to reintroduce AM cardio.

Feeling good. but that might just be because its practically the weekend. lol

*Diet*

Appetite has gone a bit crazy.

Added WW toast and another egg to Breakfast.

Got oats to put in my mid morn shake today too.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep nearly weekend, suns out, get a 'few' beers in and England play Sunday......what could go wrong :whistling:

Have a good one:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate when appetite goes crazy lmao has happend to me before and it was nuts, no matter what i eat i was hungry :lol: who are england playing again on sunday?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

little update.

Im hot. I know its hot outside, but im hotter than i normally am.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

like an ill hot or after workout hot ?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> little update.
> 
> Im hot. I know its hot outside, but im hotter than i normally am.


Thanks for that info mate really interesting :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Baz, im just wondering if this stuff has any reports of raising body temp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

updates.

Appologies for lack of updates over weekend. Been up to my eyes.

Weight is 297lbs this morn.

Resting HR = 70

*Fridays Dynamic Effort Squat* session went like this.

Box squat

120x2 12sets. good and fast. minimal rest between sets.

Sumo deadlift

70x5

120x3/3/3

140x3/3/3/3

Dont do a great deal of sumo. It should help my squat out more too.

Legs extension

100kgx8/8/8

SLDL

70x5

90x5/5

120x*12*/10/9

X-trainer

50mins.

(135-140bpm)

*Sundays DE Bench*

Shoulder warm up

Flat bench

80kgx3 x 12 sets

circa 10mins. Happy.

DB shoulder

30kg's x 12/10/9

Lateral raise

10kg at arms length x 12/12/12

Not happy with that.

Chins.

15mins of chins, as many as i could.

circa 50

Didnt really count, just did them.

X-trainer

30mins (135-140bpm)

Tri pushdowns.

5x12

DB cuban press

10kg x 12/12/12

DB curls

14's x millions

Shrugs. DB

46's x 12

48'x x 10

50's x 10


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

So far so good.

Seem to have a general feeling of wellbeing at the moment. Which is nice. Definitely have more energy and appetite is still going strong.

As far as the gym goes, Im not feeling or seeing anything with regards to strength increases yet. Which im not too surprised at as ive only been on this stuff 6 days.

I am starting to notice a slight increase in general working capacity, recovery between sets and capacity for cardio.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Traingin for last night.

Max effort Squat/Deadlift

Didnt have any spotter in last night so did Dl's

Sumo Deadlift

70x5

120x3

150x1

170x1

200x1

220x1

230x1

240x1

250xf

Friction of my hands rubbing on my thighs slowed me down just enoguh for me to fail.

*250x1*

Talced up my thigs and it went straight up.

It wasnt a true 1RM, probably should have done another rep with it but i was happy enough for a first bash at heavy sumo.

Reverse lunge's

50kg x 8/8 - 8/8 - 8/8

Few sets of standing calf raises

35mins X-trainer.

Home

Planks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Update

Weight - pass - had to drop inlaws off at the airport at 7am.

Resting HR - 65

Decided to up the dose to 6 caps as off today. 2at 8am, 4pm, 8pm. See what happens.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi mike just droppin by for a look


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

help yourslef pal.

You getting on with NATA-D ok?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> help yourslef pal.
> 
> You getting on with NATA-D ok?


yea; day 7 today on 4 a day. Uppin to 6 a day from thurs :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds good. Ill pop into your log and have a look.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Update.

weight and HR are 296lbs and 65bpm

Wednesdays ME Bench session

Gay shoulder warm up stuff

Floor press

barx20

50x3

70x3

90x2

100x1

110x1

120x1

130x1

140x1

145x*1/1/1* (first time ive done more than one set at 145, actually, the second too were 146.25kg (i left a 1.25plate on by mistake, thought the left side felt heavier)

100x8/8/6

CG bench

100x12/10/8

DB rows

50kg x5/5/5/5/5

LAt PD

CG surpinated

120kgx8/7/6

Shoulder side raise

arms fully stretched

10kgx10/10-10/10-10/10

40mins X-trainer.

Thursday

I was off with my daughter yesterday, so when she went to nursery i went to the gym.

Shoulder prehab

cuban press.

20kg bar x 12/12/12/12

shoulder dislocates with axle

10/10/10/10

Horizontal External rotations - cable

10/10/10 each arm

Horizontal internal rotation

3x10 each arm

Vertical internal rotations

3x10 each arm

vertical external rotations

3x10 each arm

35mins X-trainer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

observations.

Overall strength id say so far is about on par with normal, however overall work capacity is certainly on the rise. My ability to lift close to my 1RM numerous times is definitely increasing. Which can only be a good thing.

Cadio capacity too is on the rise. I hate cardio with a passion normally, i dont know why it would effect this, but i find cardio a breeze now.

Im sure this stuff has some thermogenic effects too. Im really feeling the heat at the moment. Wish id taken a log of body temp prior to starting. Might do it towards the end of the cycle and see if it drops when i stop taking NATA-D


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good info mate, keep it up :thumbup1: be interesting if you could do body temps, im bl**dy hot sitting here, but that be the aircon not working


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> observations.
> 
> Overall strength id say so far is about on par with normal, however overall work capacity is certainly on the rise. My ability to lift close to my 1RM numerous times is definitely increasing. Which can only be a good thing.
> 
> ...


x2 mate I am hot a lot; so def must have some thermogenic thing goin on. Also noticed Im p1ssin more so wonder is there a slight diuretic effect too?

(on 6caps daily atm)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> x2 mate I am hot a lot; so def must have some thermogenic thing goin on. *Also noticed Im p1ssin more so wonder is there a slight diuretic effect too?*
> 
> (on 6caps daily atm)


Yeah, me too ( on 6 caps) i noticed a lack of water retention around my ankles last night too.

*Update*

weight 294lbs, so weight is down, which is Very surprising with the amount im eating. Most probably water weight

Resting HR = 70

Fridays DE squat session.

DE box squats.

Had a rough time with these, legs just didnt feel 100%

worked up to 125kgx2/2/2 then dropped to 100 for 4x2.

Speed was non existent, hips/aductors sore.

Did some shoulders and then a load of good-mornings instead.

I'm putting this down to a bad nights sleep on Thursday :cursing: , will see how i feel tomorrow and monday.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

having fun so far?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah, deff seeing gains in working capacity, nothing on overall strength as yet, but im only on 6/day and 12odd days in.

After 14/18 i think i might run 8/day, see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Update

weight 296lbs

Resting HR = 65

sleep - 11-7. disturbed.

Sundays DE bench

DE bench

80x3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

4 different grips, all nice and fast.

JM press

40x5/5/5/5/5

Incline DB press

30x10

40x12/10/9/8

Seated BTN press

40x12/12/10/10

some curls and some pushdowns.

Again, easy workout. could have done a load more but dont want to overdo it on speed days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

My right knee is giving me a big of gyp, so i think ill do DL's again tonight. Might even get a vid up for you lot. bout time i got some new vids.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So did ya deadlift buddy? Get a vid  ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

did DL's, didnt get vid, left my ****ing phone in the car.

Anyway

ME Squat/DL

Sumo deadlifts

70x5

120x3

150x1

170x1

200x1

220x1

240x1

250x1

*260x1*

Happy with that

SLDL

130x5/5/5

140x5/5/5

Incline situps + heavy pulldowns

wide stance good mornings.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what a deadlift mate well done! strong ass mofo


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done mate, great deadlift. Maybe the Natadrol is kicking in, maybe not. Looking foward to starting mine now


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, im happy with that as its only the second time ive maxed out my sumo DL. Form still needs tweaked a bit, but i recon ive only done 50 sumo reps ever, so thats to be expected

Will see what happens to my regular DL in the next few weeks. That will give a better idea of if the NATA-D is having any real effect on strength and not just working capacity. Id like to get it over 300kg.

*
Update*

weight and HR are stable.

Did some cardio this morning, 55mins X-trainers. hjad to whack the resistance right up to get HR up to 135/140 range. So thats positive.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

How you finding the Natadrol?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hows the heat for you now; seems to have settled down with me


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Update

Weight 296

resting HR - 65

Max effort Bench day (wednesday)

Didnt get my warm up right, rushed to the gym and chould have done what i always do but didnt.

70x5

90x3

120x1

130x1

140x1

150x1

160xF

150x1

140x2

Not happy.

JM press

50x5/5/5/5/5

40x10/10/10

Cuban press

20kg x10/10/10

Home.

Not happy.

Gyms closed for a couple of days due to this athletics GP. not happy. although could do with a couple of days off TBH, give me a change to catch up on some stuff at home.

Callofthewild

Yeah, heat seems top have calmed down here a bit to, or appears to have. Im going to jump up to 8/day today so will see what happens.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

So, Not happy :whistling:

Hope things cheer up for the weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

It was my own fault. Tried to ruch through my warmups to work in with some other guys, should have just taken my time.

Had a couple of days off the gym due to the athletics being on and us paying folk not being allowed in the gym. Nice of Gateshead council that.

Anyway, went to another council gym, just been done out, what a pile! 1 squat rack, in a place the size of half a football pitch. 1 and barely enough plates do to a Dynamic squat session.

Decided to leave it a spend some time with the family instead, what a ****ing mistake that was! :cursing: :cursing: bloody women.

Anyway, weight, Resting HR are stable. at 296lbs and 65bpm.

Had a rubbish night sleep last night again, too hot. need a fan. lol i work for a bloody A/C company too


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Better session yesterday, even if my mind really wasnt on it.

Weight today = 295lbs, HR = 65bpm.

Yesterdays training.

Squats

bar x some.

70x5

120x3

Lights knee wraps on, Right knee giving me some gyp.

150x1

170x1

200x1

220x1

[email protected]

Happy at that.

Had to take belt in a notch, might be lack of food the last couple of days, might not be. will see on wednesday.

Speedy deadlifts

Conventional stance

70x5

120x5

170x3

200x3

220x3

All easy,

Hypers

3x8

Mind was in a bad place yesterday so pleased with that session. Might have to keep wraps on for a while, knee is not happy  :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, its day 22 so thought id do a quick update to summarise what ive found so far.

Work capacity and recovery rates are through the roof. Im really having to hold myself back at the moment as i want to do set after set, lift after lift. If i was purely hunting hypertrophy then id probably take full advantage of the extra volume.

Overall strength increase im still unsure about 1RM are about the same generally however weights for things like 3/5RM's are on the up which is only a good thing. That squat i did last night didnt feel that hard like. ill see what i can do next week.

Bodyweight has remained stable, however there has been some recomp even in the last 3 weeks with which, at times (holds hands up) has been a poor diet with a couple of night on the beer. Lets see what the next 3 weeks of clean eating and 8tabs/day can do.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

you gonna do before and after pics at the end or what bruv?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

wasnt going to, i might.

Said at the start this was purely a performance based test rather than a physique orientated one. If i was looking for max physique changes id be hammering the volume and cardio lol


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

To be honest mate logs are **** without pics anyone can say there lifting heavier but pictures dont lie.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Baz R said:


> To be honest mate logs are **** without pics anyone can say there lifting heavier but pictures dont lie.


Mike aint gonna be pulling sh!t out of his ass and lyin; he's a reputable member of the forum

:rockon:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

so fuk at the end of the day wats a log without before and after pics........shiiiit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

From the start this was never about how i looked Baz, if it was, as i had said, i would have been using the product to its full potential and not holding back on the additional volume.

I was picked for the trial as they have never had trial done from a purely strength orientated logger. Theres 2 other lads doing size logs, and many more on the US forums. Im here to talk about work capacity and strength.

Ill start getting my top sets on video just for you.

Pics can lie just as easily and i could. and it doesnt need any photoshopping either. one set pre workout, one set post big volume, 20mins on a subbed and some decent lighting. its not hard.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

get some vids of your pbs then mate !!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Baz R said:


> so fuk at the end of the day wats a log without before and after pics........shiiiit.


You don't have pics so stop nagging him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

these were all before i started the trial

170 2board press

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-170.mp4

280hitched DL

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-2.flv

first 155 raw bench i did

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-3.flv

500lbs raw squat

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=500lbs.flv

Ill start getting my top sets videoed when i can.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

WRT said:


> You don't have pics so stop nagging him.


Im not the one reviewing a product.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Like i said, on the very first post. Im looking at the product from a working capacity and strength orientated perspective, so, how i look has nothing to do with it.

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good lifts mike! how you finding the 8 caps ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

so far not a great deal of difference from 6 caps/day. only done 1 session so far on that dose so will see what happens with my bench session tonight.

Did a bit of cardio last night. 30mins at higher intensity. quite enjoyed it. And did some setup practice for my bench. My setups has been lagging a bit recently, so a dozen or so setups and pullouts were done to try and sort it out. Feeling good too.

*
Day-23*

Weight - 293.8lbs

Resting HR 65bpm

Finally got a decent nights sleep last night. Sleep hasnt been effected buy the product, more by the wife.

Feeling good today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, i say no difference from 6 to 8 caps, but ive been like a humping dog the last few days. Seriosuly, my Mrs is ****ign sick of me. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

ME Bench Press - 14-4-10

Flat bench

Barxloads

40x5

60x3

80x2

100x1

120x1

130x1

140x1

150x1

*[email protected]* Bum came off the bench which didnt help, not a good rep, too slow.

140x2

Im too slow on the way down when the weights get heavy, and i dont use my lats enough.

Low Row

130kg x6/7/5

Dips

BWx7/7/7

Cg - speed

70x10

90x9/9/7

Lat PD - wide BH head

80kgx10/9/8

infront

80x8/8

Some curls.

Ill get the bench vids up later on, bit busy this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Vids as promissed.

140kg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00004-20100714-1720.mp4

150kg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00005-20100714-1731.mp4

157.5kg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00006-20100714-1738.mp4

140kgx2 only did this to try and gain more confidence/speed with heavier weights.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00007-20100714-1745.mp4


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good lifting mate well done  , well i see the sex drive is up with this  lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good lifting mate well done  , well i see the sex drive is up with this  lol


Appears to be. :thumb:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

where are these vids mate????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

3 posts above yours :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

haaa i didnt see them mate lol i would rep you bet theres no point with my nooby reps pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

rep away, i havnt got many more than you. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

update.

*Fridays DE Squat day*

DE squat

125x2/2/2/2/2/2/2/[email protected]

dead easy, nice and fast. Think i need to sit on the box longer.

Speed pulls

70x5

120x2

170x1

210x1

230x1

easy

rack sumo deads (just to do some Lower back)

170x5

210x2

230x2

Wide grip pullups

50 in total. 6 sets i think, maybe 7.

Friday felt great. no issues with anything. Weight was up on friday, 296lbs

*Sundays DE bench day*

Weight up again on sunday. 297lbs

DE bench

80kgx3/3/3/3/3/3/3/3

CG bench

90x5

110x5

*130x3/2 *Got a twinge in left shoulder on 2nd rep, went up V easy but left it anyway.

120x5/5

did some light flys to stretch out front delts and pecs. 12kg dbs x 2 sets of 20.

DB shoulders

30kg db's x 12/10/8/8

BO rows

60kg 4x12 just light ones to get some volume in.

overhead tri extensions, DB

16kg x5-5 (5 each arm, 1 set)

18kgx5-5

20kgx5-5/5-5

18x6-6

40kg EZ bar OH extension

8/8/8

(i just didnt want to stop, and neither did my ticeps) by the time i left the gym my arms were about to explode! lol)

Machine Fly's

lots of sets of 5.

I never do anything for pecs so decided i should.

Heavy face pulls

12/12/12

DB curls

16sx5

18sx5

20sx5/5/5/5/5

Vids will follow.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook sake mike get a bit carried away? Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I just didnt want to leave on Sunday, Seriously, Id tell myself,

"ill just do some tris then go"

"well, one more set wont hurt"

"well i might aswell do one more"

" ive done tris, might aswell do some bis, dont wont my bicep tendons snapping on me do I"

"I should really do some chest work as its neglected"

I had to force myself to leave the place just to go and get some food.

This stuff seriously turbo charges me. Only slight bit of doms i have is in my Tri's, and its not really doms, more like a pump, which to be honest, isnt surprising.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

*VIDS*

*
*

*
*Friday

Some DE box squats

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00009-20100716-1550.mp4

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00010-20100716-1553.mp4

210 speed pull

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00010-20100716-1553.mp4

230 speed pull

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00013-20100716-1613.mp4

210 sumo racks

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00014-20100716-1621.mp4

230 sumo racks

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00015-20100716-1623.mp4


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Sundays VIDS

Some DE Bench

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00018-20100718-0952.mp4

More

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00016-20100718-0945.mp4

CG warm up

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00019-20100718-0958.mp4

CG130x3

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00020-20100718-1002.mp4

CG130x2

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00021-20100718-1006.mp4


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> *VIDS*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Yes Mike definitely stay on the box for longer! You should have your legs wide apart, ass all the way out, sit back onto the seat for 1 - 2 secs so you hams / hips relax a little, then explode back up

I have some excellent westside videos explaining box squatting in great detail, though it would take absolutely ages to upload them as they are hours in length


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ah here we go mate this should do you fine











see the difference to that and what you're doing?

hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill have a look at them later mate. Like date tates stuff!

I spend more time on the box when doing Max effort stuff, with the dynamic ive always been quick, like the vids. just enough time to take the tension off my legs etc then exploding. it doesnt look like it on the vids, but i feel my legs relax.

Ill have a bash at a bit more pause next friday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Max effort Monday

After chatting to a guy on here its come to light my lower back is weak. so i did some rack Deadlifts

full range 70x5

rack

120x3

150x1

170x1

220x1

250x1

270x1

*290x1/1/1*

Ill upload vid of these, funnily enough each rep got better. first had a nasty hitch, 2nd was a bit better, 3rd although hard, looks alot smoother. weired.

SLDL's

100x10/10/10/10

Leg extensions

100x10/10/10/10/10

Get some volume in

Should have done some abs but had to shoot off. Happy-ish,. would have liked 300kg+ but needed to work on 290form.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Max mondays Vids

250kg rack pull

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00023-20100719-1725.mp4

1st 290kg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00025-20100719-1737.mp4

2nd 290kg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00026-20100719-1746.mp4

3rd 290kg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00027-20100719-1752.mp4


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Nice work mate great numbers 

I don't get what you mean though, rack deadlifts are not a lower back exercise :/


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, should have said, weak as sh:t posterior chain, not just low back. lol

Its the top of my DL that suffers and where i hitch. Ive been advised that rack deads and goodmornings are probably the way forward, hence yesterdays session.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Update,

Weights up again this morning, 298lbs.

Resting Hr60

Not surprised tbh, had a big meal last night, felt like sh:t (bit of cold) and always feed my way out of them.

Lots of glutamine and fruit is in order.

Didnt have my dose of Nata-D last night. I think the thermogenic effect from 4pills at once is effecting my sleep, and guess what, Loads of sleep last night, in bed by 9:30. up at 7:30 feeling refreshed, bloody needed it!

Ill be dosing [email protected] ish, [email protected] ish, [email protected] ish from now on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

ME Bench wednesday

Floor press

barx10

70x3

100x3

110x3

120x3

130x3/3/3/3 (think thats a PB for 3, certainly PB for sets

Pin press, from Chest

100x5/5/5/5/5

Chins

40

Shoulder press

3x12 with 22's

could barley lift arms if im honest, tris were dead.

Low row

3x12 with 100kg

Tri pushdowns

stackx10/9/8/8

Tris were even deader after this.

DB Shrugs

42x10

44x10

46x10

pec dec

3x12

Another session where i didnt want to leave.

This stuff really is best suited to huge volume


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well don on the rack pulls mate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Cheer Jim. 300kg next week!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Update.

Weight this morn was bang on 300lbs.

Lack of cardio recently has seen this slowly creeping up.

Resting hr 68

Still got a bit of a cold i cant really shake off. sore throat is doing my head in!

Didnt train on Friday, busy at work and with family.

Sundays DE Bench session was a quick in and out due to prior commitmets too. DE bench

DB bench.

Bis

Chins

45mins,

need a good session in the gym!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Mondays ME session

Deadlift

70x5

120x2

150x1

170x1

200x1

220x1

240x1

250x1

270x1

270x1

280xfail

280xfail

270xfail

240x2

220x2

Not happy, went home in a huff.

Still got a bit of a cold/sore throat and cant shake it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe mate, just the way i have always done it. I like to prep CNS like this, i dont find it takes much away.

To be honest, i shouldn't have done the second 270, but, id been for a sh:t after the first and forgot lol To be honest, even the 270's felt easy, i thought i mince 280, just didnt happen, stalled just below knees for some reason.

Eh, sod it, could be worse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

ppffft, fu*c*k 12 reps on deads mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Still feeling sh:t. sore throat and now ear! FFS! :cursing: :cursing:

Little Bench session last night.

Flat bench

70x7

90x3

110x3

120x3

130x3/3/3

135x3/3/3

JM press

50x5/5/6/5

BO row

65kg DB5-5/5-5/5-5/5-5

Incline press, focusing on driving from chest.

80kgx8/8/7 Tris couldn't take any more lol

Not happy with the last week at all. just cant seem to shake this cold which is very odd for me.

Weight this morning is 302lbs. Just keep going up at the moment. not changed diet the whole way through this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Did 40mins on the x-trainer last night.

Weights up again today. 301lbs.

Starting to feel a bit better too. Might do some squats later on.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi mate; how long you got left on nata...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Hi mate; how long you got left on nata...


Last day today.

Formadrol tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Update.

Weight 301lbs.

Resting HR 60

*Fridays session.*

I felt a need to squat on friday. Not box squat. propper squat.

barx10

70x5

120x5

150x5

170x3

Light knee wraps

200x3/3/3 @ 8 nice and easy

Resident body guru Norman diagnosed me with tendinitis in my right knee. Guess i know what the pain is know anyway! Seems to have re-missed slightly since Friday. If it flares up again ill get to the docs.

Did some DB snatches on friday too. just for a bit of a change.

[email protected]

20

30

40

45kg

50kg

enjoyed them.

*Sundays DE session*

DE bench

80kgx3/3/3/3/3/3/3

Seated Shoulder press

14sx10

28sx5

36'sx5

38'sx5/5/5

Side raises x 30

cuban press x 40

scap pushups x 40

Happy with that.

Cold finally seems to have subsided, just as im about to finish the last of the Natadrol. Typical.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Mondays is now Deadlift day.

Deficeit deadlifts from 2 sheets of 18mm ply we have lying around. (1"1/2)

70x10

70x5

120x5

140x2

170x2

190x2

220x2/2/2

230x2/2/2

Chins x 30 (in sets of 3's,4's&5's :lol: )

Wide grip lat PD x8/6 lats fried.

Hypers

bodyweight 3x12

DB shrugs

40'sx10

50'sx10/10/10

Some curls


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

First day of Formadrol today.

Starting on 6 tabs split into 2 dose's

*Stats*

Weight is 302lbs (+6lbs over the course without changing diet at all)

Waist is 1" smaller


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice work on the squats mate!

What's your current PR?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheers Simon. 240kg raw mate.

Haven't managed to up it recently due to tendinitis causing pain and me being a bit of a girl. Bit upset about that, but these things happen.

If you want a big squat, Smolov is amazing (ly hard work)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

update

Day 3 of Formadrol at 6caps/day

Weight down to 300lbs.

Still feel strong in the gym. Recovery is fine. Appetite still good. Libido has tailed off. No question.

*Wednesdays Bench session*

Flat bench

70x5

70x5

100x3

120x3

140x3/3/3/3/3 @ 9

BO Row

100kg 5/5/5/5/5

Incline bench

80kgx8/6/5

seated row

97kgx8/8/8

Overhead Tri ex - EZ bar

40kg x 3 sets


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

*Fridays Squat session*

didnt have any spotter but felt pretty strong

70x5

70x5

120x3

150x1

170x1

200x3/3/2/2

No wraps , nice and deep, pretty quick. Happy with that. Knee fells good.

Set3 - http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00031-20100806-1514.mp4

Set4 - http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00032-20100806-1519.mp4

Goodmornings

40x10/10

60x10/10

Need form checked on these. Anybody?

Set 2 - http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00033-20100806-1529.mp4

Set3 - http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00034-20100806-1532.mp4

Leg extensions

110kgx10/10/10

Happy with that too.

Seated calf raise.

Loads.

*Sundays shoulders*

DE Bench

80kgx2/2/2/2/2/2/2/2

speed was good. Focusing on using more chest during lift.

Seated DB press

20'sx5

34'sx3

40'sx5/5/4

Weight PB, however recovery is down. While on Nata-d im sure i would have got atleast one more set out but not today.

BN press

40kgx10/10/10

Shrugs

60kgDB'sx8/8/8/8

Face pulls

35x5/5/5/5/5

Cuban press.

Barx40

Formadrol seems to be picking up now. Libido had a bit of a dip first few days of 'PCT' however seems to be on the increase again.

Still hitting PB's as you can see however reps and sets im able to do are down.

Deadlifts tongiht


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate, how do you find good mornings? They look such an awkward movement to me and i feel id fall forward if i tried them lol take it you work them for hams yeah?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Im not sure about goodmornings. Weird lift. Im just going to plod on with them. see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

*Update.*

Weight is hovering around the 300lbs-301lbs mark for the last few days.

Still on Formadrol 6tabs/day

Mood is good.

Libido is good

Recovery Isnt as rapid, Doms are worse and last longer.

work capacity is way down on previous weeks.

Still hitting PB's though, which is good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

*Mondays Deadlift day*

Deficit deads

worked up to 235kgx2/2/2/2/2

Chins

35 in 3's,4's&5's

Some curls

Some SLDL's

Work capacity is way down.

*Wednesday Bench*

barxsome

70x5

100x3

120x1

130x1

142.5x3/3/3/3

Thought id done 5 sets, but hadnt. mind fooked.

Bench is getting faster with higher weights which is what im after. Quiker and more confident on the way down and more speed off the chest.

BO row

105kgx5/5/5/5/5

Incline press

80x10/10/8

Tried to do JM press following a good rest

40kgx5 was ok, tried 60kg and couldnt even do one!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Bench from last night.

2nd set

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00035-20100811-1732.mp4

3rd set

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00036-20100811-1741.mp4

4th set

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00038-20100811-1758.mp4


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Update.

Still hovering around 300lbs.

Feeling much more myself with regards to libido and motivation however I didnt manage to get to the gym on Friday. Life got in the way.

Sunday was a bit of a wash out too to be honest.

Speed bench

80x3x8

Not very fast, left tricep was giving me some gyp, Setup wasnt very good., No idea what was going on.

Seated DB press

40'sx6/5/0

PB for reps for 1st and second set. Got set for third set and the ****ers wouldnt move.

30'sx8

BTN press

40x12/12/10

Face pulls

35x8/8/8/8/8

Scap pushups

10/10/10/10

Lots of green, but not happy.

Squats tonight and im going to kill it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Good bench session last night.,

145x2/2/2/2

PB's for reps and sets so happy with that

BO row

107x5/5/5/5/5

JM press

40x8

50x5/5/5/5

60x4

Last day on Formadrol today. Down to 4caps/day for the last few days.

Not noticed anything particularly since stopping Natadrol and starting Formadrol.

Slight dip in libido for a few days then back to normal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Right, well thats it folks. Nata-d and Formadrol all gone.

Stats are as per the end of the nata-d part of the cycle.

Weight 302lbs this morn.

Weight + 6lbs

Waist - 1" Fat seems to have come off waist and chest, which for me is very very odd.

No change to diet or training during this time.

Happy? yeah, im happy. Not huge change in appearance for a guy of my size, but a chunk of muscle and drop in BF levels arnt to be snubbed by anybody.

In my experience Natadrol is certainly tailored more to hypertrophy and working capacity over outright strength.

It had no discernible effect on 1RM strength levels for me but anything that involved repping went through the roof. Recovery was amazing, No sooner had i done a set than i was ready for another and energy in the gym was dangerously impressive.

I really had to stop myself doing more and more sets that would have impacted on my strength training.

If hypertrophy had been my ultimate goal i would have just ran with it.

I will be working Natadrol into my supplement regime following a planned cut at the end of the year.

Thanks to all the guys involved in this. Big jim and the *LG sciences* guys, And *Predator Nutrition* for getting the stuff over to me ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Been off the Formadrol for a few days now and weights gone up to 305lbs.

Im guessing the Formadrol was keeping water off me like the Nata-D did.


----------

